# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Music that makes you stop and think

## Virgil Jones

Like really old music. This sound used to be a generation, and that generation was far more intelligent than people today

----------

fyrenza (01-25-2015),OptimaFemina (01-25-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-01-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

For me, the pure, raw talent and affinity for the instrument, 
along with the catchiness of the tune, 
make this absolutely EPIC, imho :

----------

OptimaFemina (01-25-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

That was a nice treat. Thanks. Haven't heard that song in quite a while.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> For me, the pure, raw talent and affinity for the instrument, 
> along with the catchiness of the tune, 
> make this absolutely EPIC, imho :


Yeah mock me all you like, I still like you, you old gal

----------


## Rudy2D

Heerer's my Classical Favorite:




I like it any way--violin, harpsichord, piano, harp--any way.

----------

fyrenza (01-25-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

Ok....now I can't help but see a chubby englishman walk/running all over in circles....lol

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

fyrenza (01-25-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

I don't care HOW depressed you are, "Yakety Sax" will make you smile!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Heerer's my Classical Favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it any way--violin, harpsichord, piano, harp--any way.


That was more awesome than I can say

----------


## Virgil Jones

> i don't care how depressed you are, "yakety sax" will make you smile!


lol

----------


## Rudy2D

> Ok....now I can't help but see a chubby englishman walk/running all over in circles....lol


Are you referring to Pachelbel's Canon?

----------


## fyrenza

Eva's voice is so clear, and sweet, and pure,
and this is a beautiful song :

----------

Canadianeye (01-25-2015),Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

Ok. Why not. Its music that makes you think.

----------

fyrenza (01-25-2015),Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Yeah, that song post is good. Actually, one of the best song posts ever, I love it. Very well done

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Canadianeye (01-25-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Are you referring to Pachelbel's Canon?


You know who I am talking about...LOL. Don't make me bring him into the picture. This thread is nice. Not silly. Calming. :Smiley20:

----------


## Rudy2D

> You know who I am talking about...LOL.


Right.  Whatever you say, North Star.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Eva's voice is so clear, and sweet, and pure,
> and this is a beautiful song :


That one is definitely a keeper, great choice

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You know who I am talking about...LOL. Don't make me bring him into the picture. This thread is nice. Not silly. Calming.


Know any good songs, ones that are nice and calming?

----------


## Canadianeye

Frank in the studio. Mack the Knife.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Ok. Why not. Its music that makes you think.


I never realized how good the lyrics are to that song until now

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Frank in the studio. Mack the Knife.


They recorded things that way, that was fun and awesome

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Billy Joel made some great songs.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/n...ected-28412768

----------

Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Billy Joel made some great songs.
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/n...ected-28412768


Great video, well done

----------


## EvilObamaClone

This song is an indictment of how society works to keep people in line:

----------


## squidward



----------


## Virgil Jones

> Like really old music. This sound used to be a generation, and that generation was far more intelligent than people today


My original post was excitement over a song I never heard before, but the intention of the post could draw barbs, I really meant to point out that our grandparents lived in a different world from us. Our ancestors achieved at a level no other humans have ever attained. We were damn right to be proud, when we were proud, and then leftists spoiled the party by convincing many of us to hate our own.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Frank in the studio. Mack the Knife.


The Bobby Darin version is better:




"Mack the Knife" was introduced to the United States hit parade by Louis Armstrongin 1956, but the song is most closely associated with Bobby Darin, who recorded his version at Fulton Studios on West 40th Street, New York City, on December 19, 1958 (with Tom Dowd engineering the recording). Even though Darin was reluctant to release the song as a single,[8] in 1959 it reached number one on the _Billboard Hot 100__ and number six on the Black Singles chart, and earned him a Grammy Award for Record of the Year. Dick Clark had advised Darin not to record the song because of the perception that, having come from an opera, it wouldn't appeal to the rock & rollaudience. In subsequent years, Clark recounted the story with good humor. Frank Sinatra, who recorded the song with Quincy Jones on his L.A. Is My Lady album, called Darin's the "definitive" version. Billboard ranked this version as the No. 2 song for 1959.[9] Darin's version hit #3 on Billboard's All Time Top 100.[10] In 2003, the Darin version was ranked #251 on Rolling Stone's "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time" list. On BBC Radio 4's Desert Island Discs, pop mogul Simon Cowell named "Mack the Knife" the best song ever written.~_http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Mack_the_Knife

----------


## Rudy2D

Heck--even _Kevin Spacey_ as Bobby Darin does a better job than _Ol' Blue-Eyes_:

----------


## Canadianeye

Bobby Darins version is, and always will be the best Mack the Knife. I just thought the studio version of Sinatra was interesting...and a little thought provoking.

----------


## sooda

> The Bobby Darin version is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mack the Knife" was introduced to the United States hit parade by Louis Armstrongin 1956, but the song is most closely associated with Bobby Darin, who recorded his version at Fulton Studios on West 40th Street, New York City, on December 19, 1958 (with Tom Dowd engineering the recording). Even though Darin was reluctant to release the song as a single,[8] in 1959 it reached number one on the _Billboard Hot 100__ and number six on the Black Singles chart, and earned him a Grammy Award for Record of the Year. Dick Clark had advised Darin not to record the song because of the perception that, having come from an opera, it wouldn't appeal to the rock & rollaudience. In subsequent years, Clark recounted the story with good humor. Frank Sinatra, who recorded the song with Quincy Jones on his L.A. Is My Lady album, called Darin's the "definitive" version. Billboard ranked this version as the No. 2 song for 1959.[9] Darin's version hit #3 on Billboard's All Time Top 100.[10] In 2003, the Darin version was ranked #251 on Rolling Stone's "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time" list. On BBC Radio 4's Desert Island Discs, pop mogul Simon Cowell named "Mack the Knife" the best song ever written.~_http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Mack_the_Knife


Mack the Knife is from Threepenny Opera.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Like really old music. This sound used to be a generation, and that generation was far more intelligent than people today



Generally speaking I prefer short musical intros as the musicians of today often fool around  indulging their egos or whatever with meaningless and bullshitty introductions before getting to the song itself.

But this intro of nothing but drums is great.

It sets the tempo and gets you excited and if you were at a dance club it would give you time to get a partner up on the dance floor.

Hell, it could have carried the song entirely if you ask me!

Great images too!

Wonderful video.

THANKS FOR SHARING!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The Bobby Darin version is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mack the Knife" was introduced to the United States hit parade by Louis Armstrongin 1956, but the song is most closely associated with Bobby Darin, who recorded his version at Fulton Studios on West 40th Street, New York City, on December 19, 1958 (with Tom Dowd engineering the recording). Even though Darin was reluctant to release the song as a single,[8] in 1959 it reached number one on the _Billboard Hot 100__ and number six on the Black Singles chart, and earned him a Grammy Award for Record of the Year. Dick Clark had advised Darin not to record the song because of the perception that, having come from an opera, it wouldn't appeal to the rock & rollaudience. In subsequent years, Clark recounted the story with good humor. Frank Sinatra, who recorded the song with Quincy Jones on his L.A. Is My Lady album, called Darin's the "definitive" version. Billboard ranked this version as the No. 2 song for 1959.[9] Darin's version hit #3 on Billboard's All Time Top 100.[10] In 2003, the Darin version was ranked #251 on Rolling Stone's "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time" list. On BBC Radio 4's Desert Island Discs, pop mogul Simon Cowell named "Mack the Knife" the best song ever written.~_http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Mack_the_Knife


I remember cruising up El Camino Real with my honey one balmy late summer eve and feeling exhilarated as all get out listening to Sinatra music and then this came on the radio and it was somehow the pinnacle of the day. It just capped off a wonderful day and time and spirit and era.

So much so that here it is decades later and I recall that one moment in time.

Ahhh. The power of a great song.

And this is one great song!

Thanks.

 :Headbang:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Frank in the studio. Mack the Knife.


I saw Frank in concert at the Circle Star Theater and he started the show sounding slightly off key and somewhat senile and I feared I had paid to see the shell of what he'd once been.

But imperceptibly after a few numbers he found that ol magic and well before the end of the show we were all enthralled.

We saw and heard and felt the genius in all his glory. 

He was masterful and I will never forget the goosebumps I felt at the pleasure of his entertainment...which was entirely separate from those goosebumps I felt knowing i'd been witness to a performance by a living American icon and musical legend.

I've lived a wonderful life.

 :Smile:

----------

Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I saw Frank in concert at the Circle Star Theater and he started the show sounding slightly off key and somewhat senile and I feared I had paid to see the shell of what he'd once been.
> 
> But imperceptibly after a few numbers he found that ol magic and well before the end of the show we were all enthralled.
> 
> We saw and heard and felt the genius in all his glory. 
> 
> He was masterful and I will never forget the goosebumps I felt at the pleasure of his entertainment...which was entirely separate from those goosebumps I felt knowing i'd been witness to a performance by a living American icon and musical legend.
> 
> I've lived a wonderful life.


What is your favorite by Sinatra?

----------


## Rudy2D

> Mack the Knife is from Threepenny Opera.


No shit?  And WGF?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> What is your favorite by Sinatra?


OMG, I can't limit it to just one.

But a few of them are:

Witchcraft
 New York, New York
The way you look tonight
The summer wind 
Nice and Easy 
LA is my lady

Darn it you are gonna make me look at a list now!
 :Smile: 

I've got you under my skin
Strangers in the night
 A very good year
Something stupid

still checking...

My way (how could I forget??!)

Autumn in New York (I think that's as far back in his history that my faves extend to. Everything else is more modern stuff. Not a big fan of his earlier songs.)

Night and Day
All or Nothing at all  (This may well be the one which emerges as my #1 if I sat down and thought about it.)

Come fly with me
Dance with me

When I check for just one list with the names of his top singles all I find are his album lists.

I will modify this post as I go. But for now that should be enough to answer your question.

How about your favs?

 :Smile:

----------

Rudy2D (02-01-2015),Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> OMG, I can't limit it to just one.
> 
> But a few of them are:
> 
> Witchcraft, New York 2, The way you look tonight, the summer wind, Nice and Easy,  LA is my lady...
> 
> darn it you are gonna make me look at a list, now. 
> 
> I've got you under my skin, Strangers in the night, A very good year...
> ...


Great list, I love it.

----------

OptimaFemina (02-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-01-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Great list, I love it.


I don't care what a jerk he might have been and apart from the wonderful acts of generosity he was said to have done, he made some unbelievable music.

If anyone just listened to the songs on my list I would say 8 out of ten people would become fans of his.

I really became a fan of his in the 1980's when I listened to the syndicated radio show, Saturday with Sinatra with Sid Mark.

http://www.soundsofsinatra.com/



Search Results
The Sounds of Sinatra with Sid Mark 
www.soundsofsinatra.com/
AUDIO: Frank Sinatra Salutes Sid Mark: Philadelphia Spectrum 1991. Sid Mark launched The Sounds of Sinatra in Philadelphia 57 years ago. It all began as a call from a ... "W" NEW Radio 1130 New York Saturday and Sunday 2 - 4 PM ET ...
Listen Live - The Sounds of Sinatra with Sid Mark 
www.soundsofsinatra.com/Listen_Online.html
Listen Live on WPHT. Home of The Sounds of Sinatra with Sid Mark, Talk Radio 1210 WPHT. WNEW. Famous WNEW 1130 AM in New York, Saturday and ...
Sid Mark Sounds of Sinatra - Sinatra... a family album 
sinatrafamily.com/forum/showthread.../16372-Sid-Mark-Sounds-of-Sina...
Oct 6, 2004 - 20 posts - ‎5 authors
I miss Sid Marx too, as he's not available here either, like the station that ... his "Saturday with Sinatra" program which ran 4 hours from 7-11 PM.
Listen to The Sounds of Sinatra online - TuneIn 
tunein.com/radio/The-Sounds-of-Sinatra-p29128/
TuneIn
More information. Sid Mark is the nation's leading authority when it comes to the music of Frank Sinatra. Sid's programs have led to the national syndication of ...

----------


## Virgil Jones

I have played this before on sites, I found it refreshing when I saw the movie several months ago

----------


## Rudy2D

> I don't care what a jerk he might have been and apart from the wonderful acts of generosity he was said to have done, he made some unbelievable music.
> 
> If anyone just listened to the songs on my list I would say 8 out of ten people would become fans of his.


Agreed.  No disparagement was intended--but _Bobby Darin owns Mack the Knife_.   :Smile:

----------

Pregnar Kraps (02-01-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

From that well know and well resoected thinker Roger Miller.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> From that well know and well resoected thinker Roger Miller.


LOL, I did some serious drinking, er, I mean thinking during that song

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I LOL at my own thread title the more that I see it, ale and Crown shots flowing freely at my home, listen to this

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Pregnar Kraps (02-01-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I LOL at my own thread title the more that I see it, ale and Crown shots flowing freely at my home, listen to this


I enjoyed that.

----------

Virgil Jones (02-01-2015)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Roger Miller.....REALLY???

I have a real affinity for older music; including the original greats like Ol' Blue Eyes.  The lyrics to many old songs can touch your soul....at least for me, the 40s thru the 60s; and patriotic songs.  For example:

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Roger Miller.....REALLY???
> 
> I have a real affinity for older music; including the original greats like Ol' Blue Eyes.  The lyrics to many old songs can touch your soul....at least for me, the 40s thru the 60s; and patriotic songs.  For example:


What's wrong with Roger Miller?

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> What's wrong with Roger Miller?


Not crazy about the darkies, perhaps you could post some with more talent?

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

How's this one?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> How's this one?


Sucks donkey balls

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Sucks donkey balls


You don't like the Ink Spots?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You don't like the Ink Spots?


Exactly, LOL. I like music with intelligence on some level

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-01-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Harbor Lights has always been one of my favs. My daughter even chose it for one of her wedding songs.

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Harbor Lights has always been one of my favs. My daughter even chose it for one of her wedding songs.


The Platters was one of the great groups of the fifties.  I enjoy listening to them.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-02-2015)

----------


## OptimaFemina

Lyrics
I thought of you in blue and red
I thought of you, way you were playing
I thought of you in my bed
You were there bound and chained

I thought of you there next to me
Wearing your pretty face
I thought of everything you could be
Sleeping in the Devil's bed

I looked for you when lights were low
And I paid for what I had
I looked for you way down below
Till I felt I was going mad

I think of you when I tell myself
And the fever rises high
I think of you and I get what's comin'
Sleeping in the Devil's bed

Oh, why, why, why, why, baby why?
Oh, why, why, why, why, why, why, baby why?

I woke up in the steady rain
I woke up when you said
"It's late and I'm feeling heavy
Could you hold my aching head?"

I found myself tangled in wire
I found you there in my dream
I found you in desire
You had left the Devil's bed

You had left the Devil's bed
Oh baby, why?
You had left the Devil's bed

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Here's some good philosophy from country songs:

----------

Virgil Jones (02-02-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## lizardking



----------


## OptimaFemina

*"Killing Strangers"

This world doesn't need no opera
We're here for the operation
We don't need a bigger knife (a bigger knife)
Cause we got guns, we got guns, we got guns (we got guns)
We got guns, you better run 
(you better run, you better run, you better run)

We're killing strangers, we're killing strangers
We're killing strangers, so we don't kill the ones that we love
We're killing strangers, we're killing strangers
We're killing strangers, so we don't kill the ones that we love

We pack demolition, we can't pack emotion
Dynamite? We just might...
So blow us a kiss, blow us a kiss
Blow us a kiss, we'll blow you to pieces

We're killing strangers, we're killing strangers
We're killing strangers, so we don't kill the ones that we love
We're killing strangers, we're killing strangers
We're killing strangers, so we don't kill the ones that we love

We got guns, we got guns
Mother fuckers better, better, better run
We got guns, we got guns
Mother fuckers better run
[x2]

We're killing strangers, we're killing strangers
We're killing strangers, so we don't kill the ones that we love
We're killing strangers, we're killing strangers
We're killing strangers, so we don't kill the ones that we love

You better run
Cause we got guns! Cause we got guns! We got guns!
*

----------

